# IMBA Electric Mountain Bike (eBike) Survey



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

IMBA has a survey up to get feedback on electric mountain bikes:

https://www.imba.com/news/eMTB-survey


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks! Filled out. Gonna Sticky this and close it so this thread does not turn into a for or against eBikes thread.


----------

